# A few new walleye colors



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

I took a break from making musky lures this winter and started making a few walleye lures.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those watermelon ones sure looks hot.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those look great! Nice work!!!


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, heres a few more.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

You can't use those in the run can you?


(2013)
Catfish:0
Small mouth:0
Large mouth:0
Blue gill:0
Pike:0
Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> You can't use those in the run can you?
> 
> 
> (2013)
> ...


no..i'm pretty sure hes making them for trolling or casting for walleye this year


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I could be mistaken but I thought you couldn't use treble hooks until after the run was over. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're on Lake Erie it doesn't matter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Love the displays and photos of these baits. You've been busy! These all look like real walleye killers.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> You can't use those in the run can you?
> 
> 
> (2013)
> ...


If your refering to the walleye that spawn in the rivers no you can't use treble hooks untill after April i think


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Love the displays and photos of these baits. You've been busy! These all look like real walleye killers.


ALL EYES thanks, it keeps me busy. We have been testing these lures on ERIE for the last 2 years with very good sucsess.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Heres a few more


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice work! Now that's a hobby I may pick up some day (retirement).


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those look great. I like all the different color patterns.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I have been watching this site every since Vince started the fired up the airbrush thread. You guys simply amaze me with your work.
This is just something i have been tinkering with off and on for a few years now. I just started making these walleye baits and a buddy talked me into posting some pictures.
Any way you guys keep up the great work, i realy love looking at all your lures. Bob


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bob, I'm going to be looking forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

I just finished this color.


----------

